# Unexpected hamster death



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

My little Mr Fluff died this morning. He was absolutly normal last night, plenty of water and food, I even had a fan on as it was too warm. I have no idea what could have been wrong? 
Me and my boyfriend are devestated


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

20 views to this thread!!! And noones said anything!

Anyways hun am so sorry about your hamster. RIP Mr Fluff!! Sending hugs!

How old was he hun...he does look quite old in the pic...but that may just be lighting. I lost my syrian at 2 recently 

Also...and I know i keep saying it...but is there a chance he is hibernating? I know strange question in this weather but if the fan was directed to him I am not sure if it might get too cold? Is he stiff....i am sorry to ask,...but is there any smell? If so then he will be dead but hibernating hamsters will become very cold and even very reduced heartrate.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How old was he Jesss? Sometimes they have strokes or heart attacks though and although they dont show any symptoms of being ill they just go in their sleep, try not to search for reasons too much hun, (hugs) for you and RIP Mr Fluff, have loads of fun at rainbow bridge.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Mr Fluff


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

It wasn't old age, he was only 8 months!
The thing I found unusual was he wasn't in his bed, he was just laid in the middle of his cage. He is certainly passed away. I don't know if this is normal but he also had foam from his mouth? I just hope it was quick and painless for him.
Thanks guys


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry for ur loss...
RIP Mr. Fluff


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jesss said:


> It wasn't old age, he was only 8 months!
> The thing I found unusual was he wasn't in his bed, he was just laid in the middle of his cage. He is certainly passed away. I don't know if this is normal but he also had foam from his mouth? I just hope it was quick and painless for him.
> Thanks guys


It does sound like a stroke then, he would have gone very quickly, hes very lucky to have been so loved while he was with you.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes most of mine died somewhere random in their cage...only 2 have not. Only thing I can find is rabies!! Didn't even know hamster could get rabies! Might not be of course.

Am so sorry hun!


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah I couldn't find anything about it either. Probably a stroke 
Thanks for the kind words guys. Going to miss him dearly


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

aw im so sorry hun. I know how devestating it is. He'll be having loads of fun at the rainbow bridge with lots of other hammies 
Was he pet shop bought or did you buy from a breeder? 
Just I know an awful lot of people who's pet shop bought hamsters die far before their time. Take care hun, sounds like he had a great home with you  xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss  RIP Mr. Fluff, run free at rainbow bridge with all of our forever missed fur babies. (((hugs)))


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

He was at an awful pet shop before I had him, he was long haired and they had him on shavings. It was all matted in his fur and I had to chop it off. So he could have been poorly bred


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rip mr fluff

my guess would be a fit, probably due to an under lying genetic condition, animals that fit can often froth and foam an the mouth

so sorry for your loss, its never easy to loose them


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sorry, that's awful.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably as others have said it is something like a fit or stroke. Sometimes they just go. You may never know the why's and wherefores but at least your little man was dearly loved despite his not too good start in life, and it sounds like he will have just gone to sleep.

Big hugs hope you are both ok xxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So very sorry, what a shock.  

Have fun at the bridge Mr Fluffy. xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

R.I.P little one xx


----------

